# Requirements for Positive skill assessment of Statistician- ANZSCO Code: 224113



## Anmol87 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

I have done my B.E in IT. Post that I have pursued MBA in marketing.

I have around 5 years of work experience in FMCG research where I use various statistical techniques in my daily routine for analysis of data. 

Would be of great help if you guys let me know whether i can go for skill assessment in ANZSCO Code: 224113 Statistician.

I am confused because no where its mention that education should have statistics background.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Anmol87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my B.E in IT. Post that I have pursued MBA in marketing.
> 
> ...


Hi Anmol.. Even I am thinking of applying under 190 for Statistician.. It would be good if we can discuss each others case. Let me know if we can have a personalized discussion. I am a credit risk analytics professional and currently working as a Model Developer and perform statistical analysis on the data. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think to apply for the Statistician ANZSCO you should have Statistics or a related subject in your course.

VA would assess if your employment matches with your qualifications. Your employment might be Statistics related but does it match with the qualification is the question.

However, I am not sure on this and this is just my take.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

:juggle:


mystique1234 said:


> I think to apply for the Statistician ANZSCO you should have Statistics or a related subject in your course.
> 
> VA would assess if your employment matches with your qualifications. Your employment might be Statistics related but does it match with the qualification is the question.
> 
> However, I am not sure on this and this is just my take.


Hey my qualification is BSc (Hons) Statistics from Delhi University and MSc Financial Mathematics from University of Edinburgh, UK. 

My work experience has been in to analytics where a lot of statistical techniques are used as well as analysis on the data is done.


----------



## niceguy1 (Jul 25, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> I think to apply for the Statistician ANZSCO you should have Statistics or a related subject in your course.
> 
> VA would assess if your employment matches with your qualifications. Your employment might be Statistics related but does it match with the qualification is the question.
> 
> However, I am not sure on this and this is just my take.


I have my B.Sc and M.Sc. in Statistics. I am working as statistical programmer in clinical research domain since last 8 years using SAS to generate and analyse reports. Do I need to provide detailed syllabus of B.Sc and M.Sc to vetassess?


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Get transcripts issued for both BSc and MSc. I mean nomenclature transcript. It mentions the subjects as well. This is enough. Please ensure that the transcript mentions the subjects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niceguy1 (Jul 25, 2016)

verma85anu said:


> Get transcripts issued for both BSc and MSc. I mean nomenclature transcript. It mentions the subjects as well. This is enough. Please ensure that the transcript mentions the subjects.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. In the transcript it has mentioned as Statistics-I, Statistics-II. In such cases, I think I need to provide detailed syllabus, right? Do I need to get it notarized or syllabus downloaded from the university website will work?


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Do you have subjects mentioned like below.

Probability Theory
Sampling Methods
Design of Experiments
Statistical Inference
Econometrics
Biostatistics

Can you please let me know the subjects mentioned in your transcript. I mean all the subjects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niceguy1 (Jul 25, 2016)

verma85anu said:


> Do you have subjects mentioned like below.
> 
> Probability Theory
> Sampling Methods
> ...


It has mentioned as Ist Prin Statistics Theory,Ist Prin Statistics Practical, IInd Prin. Mathematics like that.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Just submit the transcripts. I do not think syllabus is required. In case Vetasses wants to see the syllabus they will intimate you and then you can arrange for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niceguy1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the quick reply. Do you have idea about statutory declaration and if you have any format, can you share with me?


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

No i dont have any format as such.. I got reference letters directly from my organizations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkmas (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have MSc in Statistics and currently working as Manager - Modelling & MI in MNC bank. I want to apply for Statistician - 224113 skill code. 

My question is should this below job description is sufficient to get positive assessment or does it need more details with particular reference to statistical terms.

My job description is as below:

•	To handle development of business models (e.g. score cards), Basel PD-LGD-EAD models and risk-reward models for retail products in co-ordination with Credit Policy, Model development team & Group Technical committee.
•	To handle implementation of models to credit policies
•	To handle capital calculations and roll out of the Basel 2 project.
•	To perform model validation and present to the Group Technical committee for approval.
•	Proactively monitor the models and address any gaps. Carry out comparison analysis between expected model outputs and actual risk metrics and highlight the implications on various MI’s
•	To handle documentation of various models and processes

Thanks.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

kkmas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The JD mentioned by you sounds more like a Risk Management role. Even I am from a Risk Management background.. I work as a Credit Risk Modeller. You got to include some statistical jargon in the JD like Logistic Regression, Data Analysis, SAS, Report generation, Data collection etc etc.. And then you should be good to go.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkmas (Oct 17, 2016)

verma85anu said:


> The JD mentioned by you sounds more like a Risk Management role. Even I am from a Risk Management background.. I work as a Credit Risk Modeller. You got to include some statistical jargon in the JD like Logistic Regression, Data Analysis, SAS, Report generation, Data collection etc etc.. And then you should be good to go..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I will add more references to statistical terms.

Did you apply on your own or with help of agents?


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

On my own buddy.. I dont trust agents.. What would they know about statistics.. They hardly know anything and charge huge amount of money.. What for?? So would recommend you do this on ur own.. Ensure that your reference letters contains statistical terms and try to make it more like a business intelligence role.. In Modelling roles we do BI as well.. Keep in mind that Vetassess takes 3 months time to come up with outcome.. Exactly 90 days time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchigon (Oct 19, 2016)

verma85anu said:


> On my own buddy.. I dont trust agents.. What would they know about statistics.. They hardly know anything and charge huge amount of money.. What for?? So would recommend you do this on ur own.. Ensure that your reference letters contains statistical terms and try to make it more like a business intelligence role.. In Modelling roles we do BI as well.. Keep in mind that Vetassess takes 3 months time to come up with outcome.. Exactly 90 days time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Verma,

How's your application? Did you get your 190 sponsorship already? I'm also thinking of nominating statistician as an occupation. I am a graduate of Bsc in Statistics but my job experience is mostly data management and reports generation using SAS. My most recent job was a credit risk analyst for a bank, do you think I'd have a chance of getting a positive assessment? If you don't mind can you send me a personal message on how you constructed your jd for statistician? Thanks


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

camchigon said:


> Hi Verma,
> 
> 
> 
> How's your application? Did you get your 190 sponsorship already? I'm also thinking of nominating statistician as an occupation. I am a graduate of Bsc in Statistics but my job experience is mostly data management and reports generation using SAS. My most recent job was a credit risk analyst for a bank, do you think I'd have a chance of getting a positive assessment? If you don't mind can you send me a personal message on how you constructed your jd for statistician? Thanks



Hi buddy, for a data management role you should be ok provided you have an education background in statistics. 

Please PM me your education background and professional experience (company wise, designation and Job Description). Once I have this I should be able to guide you better. Or you can email me. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchigon (Oct 19, 2016)

verma85anu said:


> Hi buddy, for a data management role you should be ok provided you have an education background in statistics.
> 
> Please PM me your education background and professional experience (company wise, designation and Job Description). Once I have this I should be able to guide you better. Or you can email me.
> 
> ...


Hi verma85anu,

Can you PM me your email address instead? I'm new here so I can't send a PM. Thank you so much!


----------



## camchigon (Oct 19, 2016)

camchigon said:


> Hi verma85anu,
> 
> Can you PM me your email address instead? I'm new here so I can't send a PM. Thank you so much!


I'm not sure if I can already receive a PM but please let me know if you can't send me one.

The main concern that I have is I don't really apply statistical analysis on my job. I do have a lot of data analysis/management and reports generation using SAS but the closest I have to statistical analysis is only descriptive statistics and some business insights. I have no experience building statistical models whatsoever.

I also tried out the migration advisory service of Vetassess before to inquire about my case, I've built my JD in the most "Statistician-looking" jd I could think of my role but their advice stated that though they can see that my qualification is relevant, I may not get a positive result due to the 

"apparent routine nature of your employment position as an analyst within a banking environment. For instance, it does not appear your role requires yout to undertake the following: 

Designs and applies statistical principles and techniques for collecting, organising and interpreting quantifiable data, and uses statistical methodologies to produce statistical reports and analyses for government, etc."

I am now thinking of trying out the full assessment for statistician, seeing your case slightly similar to mine(except for the statistical modelling stuffs) made me hopeful once more in giving it a try. Your insights/help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## camchigon (Oct 19, 2016)

kkmas said:


> Thank you very much. I will add more references to statistical terms.
> 
> Did you apply on your own or with help of agents?


Hi KKMAS,

Did you push through with your skills assessment as a statistician? How did it go?

Thanks


----------



## camchigon (Oct 19, 2016)

niceguy1 said:


> It has mentioned as Ist Prin Statistics Theory,Ist Prin Statistics Practical, IInd Prin. Mathematics like that.


Hi NiceGuy1,

Have you gone through the assessment for statistician as well? And if you did, how did it go?

Thanks!


----------



## OlgaUshakova (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi guys! 
I have a bachelor degree in economics (finance and credit) and I want to apply for skill assessmant for giving +5 points to my husbant, but unfortunately, I don't have a year work expirience as an economist. I want to apply for Statistician (code 224113), becouse my current job involve doing a lot of statistic reports and so on, but I wonder if I can apply for that occupation with my degree in economics?

In a transcription list from my education I have such disciplines as:

economic theory
mathematics
information systems in economics
Econometrics
statistics
economic analysis
forecasting and planning in market conditions
finance of enterprises
financial management
financial calculations
Database

I think if it is possible to get a positive assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OlgaUshakova said:


> Hi guys!
> I have a bachelor degree in economics (finance and credit) and I want to apply for skill assessmant for giving +5 points to my husbant, but unfortunately, I don't have a year work expirience as an economist. I want to apply for Statistician (code 224113), becouse my current job involve doing a lot of statistic reports and so on, but I wonder if I can apply for that occupation with my degree in economics?
> 
> In a transcription list from my education I have such disciplines as:
> ...


Even if you get a positive assessment, you cannot give points to your husband as 224113 is not under 189 or 190 as far as I can see

Recheck your facts

Cheers


----------



## OlgaUshakova (Jul 25, 2018)

But we need to be in one list, am I right? 

It is from homeaffairs site:
_has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation_

My HB is Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312) which is in MLTSSL list, 
Statistician is in MLTSSL list as well, but this occupation is not suitable for applying for a 189 or 190 visas. 

But at the same time I have some doubts if I understend it correctly


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OlgaUshakova said:


> But we need to be in one list, am I right?
> 
> It is from homeaffairs site:
> _has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation_
> ...


This website shows that 224113 is not eligible for 189 or 190

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Statistician/224113.htm



Cheers


----------



## OlgaUshakova (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes, I understend, but I don't want to apply for 189 or 190 visas, I want just to add extra 5 points as a partner 
And my occupation and his occupation are on the same skilled occupations list (in our case it is MLTSSL)

Do you think that if I am not eligible for 189 or 190 - I can't add 5 points for partner?


----------



## nagahussain (Mar 3, 2021)

niceguy1 said:


> I have my B.Sc and M.Sc. in Statistics. I am working as statistical programmer in clinical research domain since last 8 years using SAS to generate and analyse reports. Do I need to provide detailed syllabus of B.Sc and M.Sc to vetassess?





niceguy1 said:


> I have my B.Sc and M.Sc. in Statistics. I am working as statistical programmer in clinical research domain since last 8 years using SAS to generate and analyse reports. Do I need to provide detailed syllabus of B.Sc and M.Sc to vetassess?


Hi
I am sorry to disturb you. I know its been a while you posted in this forum. I have seen your post and my profile is more relates to yours. I was completed my Bachelors and masters in Pharmacy. I did Bio statistics in both courses. I have 1.9 yrs of exp as SAS Clinical analyst. So i want to apply for my skill assessment. I do have small doubts regarding my application. As you mention you have exp in SAS so Can you please help me in my application that will be great.
*<SNIP - Inappropriate content>*

Thanks
nagahussain


----------



## hashtagbrisbane (Aug 19, 2021)

camchigon said:


> Hi NiceGuy1,
> 
> Have you gone through the assessment for statistician as well? And if you did, how did it go?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello. Hope we could connect! I would be needing some advice! I actually sent you a pm!


----------

